# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Mosquito Ringtone (Ringtone Adults Can't Hear but Kids Can!)

## Cn

At my school during lunch there were some kids messing with a ringtone that none of the teachers on duty could hear, but all the kids in the cafeteria were going nuts to find out who's doing it. The secret:

http://www.freemosquitoringtones.org/

It's a high frequency sound that adults worn out ear drums can no longer detect, but kids could. Anyone tried it, for some reason my dad can hear it, and he's 40... I'll try it on my mom later.

----------


## 27

I've heard those things before. A friend put it on his phone and he and I could hear it well but an adult in the room couldn't hear anything. Very cool, but you always run the risk of having a teacher who could hear it.

----------


## theSheep

play em all at once and my earphones get all distorted.

----------


## Cn

> play em all at once and my earphones get all distorted.



LOL.

----------


## Taosaur

I've heard of store owners using stuff like that to keep kids away from their stores (tho apparently classical music works just as well).

----------


## kingofclutch

This isn't good. I could only hear the ones that were 24 and up and I am 15!

----------


## Cn

> I've heard of store owners using stuff like that to keep kids away from their stores (tho apparently classical music works just as well).



Hah! Must work great.







> This isn't good. I could only hear the ones that were 24 and up and I am 15!



Lol, too much loud rock music.

----------


## Vance

> I've heard of store owners using stuff like that to keep kids away from their stores (tho apparently classical music works just as well).



Hahaha, yes, I could see that happening.

----------


## Replicon

I will use a dog whistle to control my toddlers  ::D:  Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Adam

I'm 26 and could hear up to 18khz - 24 & Younger - Anything else and nothing  :Sad:

----------


## Daeva

I could hear them all, but the 16 khz one was the most difficult.

----------


## Replicon

One of them made me take a crap. Look out for the brown noise!

----------


## Diggadog

It relies on the person having bad ears. I know some people that are like 15 and can't hear it because they listen to blaring music all day. I listen to stuff so I can only JUST hear it if I listen for it, and that is why I hate concerts; too loud.

----------


## Diggadog

> I will use a dog whistle to control my toddlers  Thanks for the tip!



That will just make them cry and shit themselves :V

----------


## Snooze

im afraid to try that :x 

im 'only' 19 but im getting a mid-life crisis already  ::D:

----------


## Volcon

i could hear them all, easly, jeez... those hurt my ears, the very bottom one was quietest though.

----------


## Cn

> i could hear them all, easly, jeez... those hurt my ears, the very bottom one was quietest though.



Age?

----------


## Bearsy

I'm 18 and the first one I could hear was 30 and younger, and even then it was faint.

Jeez, that sucks.






> What is the Mosquito Ringtone?
> 
> The short version, A tone outside the audible range of hearing for most people over the age of 30. This means that you can get phone calls and receive text messages in class or school without teachers hearing it.



Or, you could leave your phone off in school and focus on studying and getting an education!

----------


## ClouD

18khz+ I can't hear.

16 years old.

----------


## Serkat

15-16 kHz is my best.

I believe that means I win...

Wait, no.

Fuck. Thanks repeated middle ear infections + overly loud drummers.

Oh well, at least I got normal dB threshold for 20-12k Hz aka speaking range.

The reason you lose high-frequency hearing so easily is that it serves no real purpose except keeping you awake longer, and hearing subtle differences in music that you can't actually hear because they're all lost when you encode to MP3 and nobody ever uses wav anymore. HAH

----------


## Forsaken

I'm 30 and can hear them up to the 18Khz (without turning up the volume higher than I have it for listening to music). The 17Khz is the highest I think I'd notice without actively listening for it.

Something to remember, many speakers/earphones won't produce these highest frequencies very well, so you could be limited by your equipment as much as by your ears.

----------


## Cn

Almost 2 months later and now I can't hear anything over the 18khz unless my speakers are blaring.

----------


## Abra

Those tones fail. Classrooms are for studying, not texting! It's funny when my Calculus teacher pretended not to hear it. He was 50-something.

"It's a good thing I can't hear that ringtone. Otherwise I'd have to confiscate your phone, [insert texter here]!"

----------


## GestaltAlteration

If you have trouble hearing them try putting on headphones. It's how they do it at hearing tests anyway. Then again maybe it's just my laptop's terrible speakers.

With headphones I could just barely make out 21khz.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I'm about to turn 22 and can hear them all, but the last three were very difficult. I didn't use headphones though.

Heh, I don't think those are worth playing tricks on your teachers..  My brain feels all funny after listening to those. I suddenly have the urge to like... go die.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

My ears actually feel a lot worse after listening to these... (I have tinnitus, by the way. You know the permanent ear ringing).

To others I suggest not doing them. >.<;

----------


## Forsaken

> My ears actually feel a lot worse after listening to these... (I have tinnitus, by the way. You know the permanent ear ringing).
> 
> To others I suggest not doing them. >.<;



Indeed, even when I can barely hear them, it's an uncomfortable feeling. Cranking them up to try to hear them better is not recommended.

----------


## Abra

My ears must suck. Either that, or my speakers. Nothing above 17.4 for me! And I hate loud music. DX

----------


## Patrick

I'm 18 and I can't hear anything higher than 15khz. So I have the ears of a 39 year old!  :Sad:

----------


## dreamsinmymynd

I could only hear up to 12 khz and I'm 15. I'm hoping its my headphones and not me. I play loud music with my friend like every weekend, that could be it too.

EDIT: I'f I turn it up REALLY loud, I can hear 14khz, but I would probably miss any calls.

----------


## Scatterbrain

I'm almost 19 and could hear them all, but some were slightly fainter.

----------


## Super Duck

These have been floating around for ages. A lot of adults can still hear them. It was proposed in a nearby town that they would play those tones non-stop outside corner shops to scare of loitering teens. No joke...

----------

